# does FORCE have adjustable levers or not?



## daivs_T (Feb 2, 2009)

I've been getting mixxed information. Does SRAM Force have adjustable levers?
I keep reading topics about why RED is better than FORCE- one of the reasons was adjustable reach..? I thought SRAM force Has it..
somebody?


----------



## MartinsMental (Feb 8, 2007)

*Yes*

YES!

All SRAM road shifters have an independent reach adjust for both the shift lever and brake lever.


----------



## g-Bike (Jan 25, 2006)

No, only the Red and New Carbon Rival Lever, maybe the 09 Force does but prior years did not.


----------



## RC28 (May 9, 2002)

daivs_T said:


> I've been getting mixxed information. Does SRAM Force have adjustable levers?
> I keep reading topics about why RED is better than FORCE- one of the reasons was adjustable reach..? I thought SRAM force Has it..
> somebody?


Adjustable reach was made standard on all 2009 SRAM groups. So, yes, if they are 2009 (you can tell because the shift paddle is the same shape as in RED), they have adjustable reach.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

ya know...you could've gone directly to the source http://willyoumaketheleap.com/ and got the definitive answer in about a minute...


----------

